# PSI 3 Step Buffing System Video



## DLGunn

I put a video on my Youtube channel showing the unboxing and first use of the Penn State Industries 3 step buffing system. I was happy with the results. I used it to buff an Alumilite duck call blank.

The instructions could have been a little clearer, but after some head scratching I figured out how to mount and secure all the wheels. 

I really like Dan's review videos, so that inspired me to do one on something I just purchased. Please let me know what you think. 

https://youtu.be/3jP3j8lh5nQ


----------



## CREID

Great video. I think it is great that people are starting to do more of these. One question I have is. Do you think the system is worth the price? I have never used one and to be honest I don't know what the PSI one costs, but I can look that up.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Nice job in the video!  I'm honored that I inspired you to make a review video. .  It will help anyone thinking of buying it.  

Looks about identical to the beall one that I have and use often.  

FYI - it wooks great on small flat work projects as well.   Also will take wood to a shine that doesn't have any Finish on it!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mecompco

I have the PSI system, and really like it. Kinda bummed when I learned they ripped it off from Beal, but it is what it is. I keep it mounted on my HF lathe and use it on every pen. Triploli and White Diamond for acrylics, Caranuba for friction polish finishes on wood pens. I think it leaves a better finish than the Meguire's I was using before I got it.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## DLGunn

CREID said:


> Great video. I think it is great that people are starting to do more of these. One question I have is. Do you think the system is worth the price? I have never used one and to be honest I don't know what the PSI one costs, but I can look that up.



To me it is worth it. It's $54 or so. The reason it is worth it for me is because I cast with Alumilite. The finish I got with this buffing system on the Alumilite is better than I can get with other methods I've done. And the process is very quick.


----------

